# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Σεμινάρια ,Εκθέσεις-Διαγωνισμοί Συλλόγων , Εκδηλώσεις φιλοζωικών κ περιβαλλοντολογικών οργανώσεων >  17ος Ετήσιος Διαγωνισμός Καναρινιών 2014 - Ε.Λ.Κ.Ε.

## Gardelius

*​*

----------


## jk21

περασα σημερα το απογευμα απο την εκθεση ,για να δω πουλια και καλους φιλους .Φανερα περισσοτερα πουλι απο περυσι ,παρα την οικονομικη κριση ! ενθαρρυντικο και ευχομαι το ιδιο σε ολους τους συλλογους !

ακολουθει φωτορεπορταζ

----------


## jk21



----------


## blackmailer

εποικοδομητική ημέρα και για σένα Δημήτρη βλέπω ε? πολύ όμορφες εικόνες και απο αυτή την έκθεση...ευχαριστούμε!

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21



----------


## wild15

Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη!!!Πολυ ομορφες!!

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

Τελος θα ηθελα να συγχαρω για τις επιτυχιες τους ,δυο καλους φιλους και μελη μας (μας διαβαζουν αλλα δεν ειναι και πολυ των media  ) τον Τασο τον Μαλμεν και τον Τσιχλακη τον Αντωνη και τους ευχομαι καλη συνεχεια με επιτυχιες ,αλλα πανω απο ολα μπραβο στα ομορφα πουλακια τους ,γιατι αυτα ειναι οι πιο μεγαλοι νικητες !

----------


## panos70

Ευχαριστουμε Δημητρη Πολυ ομορφες φωτογραφιες ,τις απολαυσαμε

----------


## CaptainChoco

Πολύ ωραίες φωτογραφίες, με πολύ πολύ όμορφα πουλάκια!! Ευχαριστούμε πάρα πολύ!

----------


## Steliosan

Πολυ ομορφες εικονες,συγχαρητηρια στα παιδια.

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ ομορφες φωτο,ευχαριστουμε

----------


## jk21

Συμπληρωματικα καποιοι νικητες που δεν ειχα βγαλει φωτο την παρασκευη

----------


## jk21

εδω δυστυχως καποιες δεν βγηκαν σωστες και δεν μπορω να καταλαβω γιατι ,αφου τις ειχα εστιασει σωστα .Δυστυχως δεν τις κοιταξα εκεινη τη στιγμη αν ειχανε βγει οκ

----------


## jk21

και να παμε στις βραβευσεις 


ο φετεινος champion  του διαγωνισμου 

Ο Χρηστος ο Δουκας με κοκκινα καναρινια





δυο παιδικες γλυκες παρουσιες 





ο ενας απο τους δυο πολυνικες (μεχρι τη στιγμη που εφυγα τουλαχιστον )  και φιλος μου Τασος Μαλμεν ( 8 πρωτες ,2 δευτερες και 3 τριτες θεσεις )



ο Αντωνης ο Τσιχλακης 





και ο μεχρι την ωρα που εφυγα (δεν ξερω αν υπηρξανε αλλοι μετα )

συλλεκτης περισσοτερων μεταλλιων (ο αριστερα  .νομιζω Παπαγεωργιου τον λεγανε )




αλλα και αλλοι που μπορουμε να δουμε εδω σε σχετικο αλμπουμ 

http://imgur.com/a/fmHcD

----------


## Θοδωρής

Στην τριτη φωτο της βραβευσης ειναι ο αδερφος μου με την μεγαλη του κορη.
Πηρε 1 θεση σε ραζα μελανικο best raza (και παραλιγο champion)
1 θεση σε κιτρινο λιποχρομικο
2 θεση και 3 θεση (στα ραζα)
Μαλλον πηρε και 1 θεση στα στικτα.

----------


## jk21

Κριμα να μην τους προλαβω να φαινεται και η φατσουλα της ..... Μπραβο ΘΟΔΩΡΗ ,να δωσεις τα συγχαρητηρια μου !!!

----------


## jk21

Aνακοινωθηκαν απο το συλλογο τα αποτελεσματα 

https://elkeclub.files.wordpress.com...aceb5-2014.pdf

----------


## δημητρα

πολυ καλη εκθεση, βλεπω πολλα πουλια τυπου και θεσεως  και ειδικα φαι φανσυ παρα πολλα. 
δυο πραγματα ηθελα να εβλεπα:

το champion το παριζιαν, πραγματικα πρεπει να αξιζε πολυ για να πηρε το champion πουλι απο αυτη την δυσκολη ρατσα.

 και δευτερο το φαινομενο κ. Τ.Μαλμεν, ο ανθρωπος εχει ματι κριτη, δεν γινεται αλλιως, διαλεγει 3 πουλια απο το κοπαδι και με αυτα παιρνει βραβειο, δεν ξερω πολλους ανθρωπους να το κανουν αυτο σε διαφορετικες κατηγοριες.

----------


## jk21

Δημητρη εχω την τυχη να ειναι γειτονας μου και να τον εχω γνωρισει .Δεν ειμαι ικανος να κρινω εκτροφεις  ειδων που δεν γνωριζω καλα  , ως προς τις γνωσεις τους στη ρατσα  ,αλλα μπορω να πω οτι αφιερωνει σημαντικο κομματι της καθημερινοτητας του στα πουλια και ζει με αυτα ,αρα τα  γνωριζει

----------


## δημητρα

ειναι πολυ καλος σε αυτο που κανει, ολοι πρεπει να καταλαβουμε οτι αν αφιερωθουμε πραγματικα σε κατι θα πετυχουμε.
 οτι θελουμε, απο τα πουλια μας να ειναι καλα εως το champion. επειδη εχει τυχει να μιλησω μαζι του, ειναι και καλος ανθρωπος και θελει να σου μεταδοσει γνωση.

----------


## blackmailer

τι υπέροχα πουλιά ...ευχαριστούμε για τις φωτογραφίες!!! χαίρομαι πολύ που βλέπω παπαγάλους γιατί στην δικιά μας εδώ στα Χανιά δεν είχα την τύχη να θαυμάσω κάποιον!! είμαστε μάλλον καναρινάδες εδώ στην Κρήτη!!!

----------

